# Vote for me!



## mailee (4 Jun 2007)

Please vote for my shed on the readers shed site as I have no votes, boo hoo.  Doesn't anybody like my cottage in the woods?  I could win a 'T' shirt maybe.


----------



## ByronBlack (4 Jun 2007)

do you have a link mailee?


----------



## mailee (5 Jun 2007)

Oops sorry Byron, yes here it is: 
http://www.readersheds.co.uk/readershed ... &shedtype=


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Jun 2007)

mailee":39wh50bv said:


> I have no votes



You have now  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Newbie_Neil (5 Jun 2007)

Hi mailee

Your vote count has just doubled. :wink: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## PowerTool (5 Jun 2007)

Trebled.. :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## Lord Nibbo (5 Jun 2007)

:lol: and yet another vote, :lol: Amazing *This shed has been viewed 10103 times.
* 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Jun 2007)

Lord Nibbo":no27hccy said:


> Amazing *This shed has been viewed 10103 times.
> *
> :lol: :lol: :lol:



Well, Mailee's post has obviously worked :wink: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## llangatwgnedd (5 Jun 2007)

twelve person to vote. I must get a life voting for a shed indeed


----------



## Losos (5 Jun 2007)

OK Mailee I clinked the link and it looks like no one has any votes. Also how do I find yours? Sorry I know I'm a techno phobe  

Will go back and see what I've missed - Yes, it must be something 'cos the others have voted.

OK just had *another look*, *can't find a 'search' button *and *don't know what 'category' your shed is in *so I'm bamboozled  

Help me out someone I know it's gonna be so obvious :roll:

Went back again and all the ones that had no votes now have some votes :? :? :? 
Still can't find yours mailee, sorry


----------



## stix (5 Jun 2007)

Here is the direct link to Mailee's shed.

Got my vote too. Upto 19 votes now! :wink: 
Steve


----------



## Taffy Turner (5 Jun 2007)

Just added my vote - you are up to 20 now!

Gary


----------



## Mike.C (5 Jun 2007)

And mine (22 now). Good luck, IMHO you should win hands down.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Jun 2007)

Now it's 24.


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2007)

Looks like you may be able to vote more than once as long as it's on a different day, maybe you should set up "Shedual" mailee.

Edit: Or on different computer unless you crumble the cookies I guess.


----------



## Charley (5 Jun 2007)

25 now


----------



## Woodmagnet (5 Jun 2007)

Job done, now 27. :wink:


----------



## dovetail2007 (5 Jun 2007)

28 
Sam


----------



## Slim (5 Jun 2007)

33


----------



## DomValente (5 Jun 2007)

34  

Dom


----------



## Lord Nibbo (5 Jun 2007)

Well the next highest I've spotted has three votes, :lol: only joking I think this might be a walk over for mailee, it could be embarrassing... :lol:


----------



## andys wood shed (5 Jun 2007)

35 :wink:


----------



## tiler99 (5 Jun 2007)

I think you need to get rid of the bum in the hammock...spoils the view


----------



## thewoodgnome (5 Jun 2007)

36


----------



## mailee (5 Jun 2007)

Ooh Eeeh! thanks guys! What a response! It looks like it will be a walk in the park for me. I think the moderator must have guessed as he sent me a link to the site stating I could link it to this forum. :wink: I think my wife agrees with you Tiler as she said the same thing to me. :lol: I am not sure but I think after reading the site the winner gets a shed!! Well I did want to extend next year.  Mind you I am in the process of buying next door to me so will have an even bigger garden soon.  Once again thanks for your support guys. :wink:


----------



## gwaithcoed (5 Jun 2007)

41 now Mailee, hope we will all fit in the shed when you invite us all round to the shed opening ceremony     

Alan.


----------



## Vormulac (6 Jun 2007)

52.

Shed warming party!! Rrrrumble!!!


----------



## Paul Chapman (6 Jun 2007)

Just tried it out - you can vote more than once if you do it the next day.

53  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo (6 Jun 2007)

Couldn't resist voting again 56 now


----------



## TonyW (6 Jun 2007)

Added mine now at 59 votes - with 10246 views :lol: :lol: 

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## promhandicam (6 Jun 2007)

Number 60 - let us know if you win!

Steve


----------



## woodbloke (6 Jun 2007)

61 - Rob


----------



## neilc (6 Jun 2007)

64. Good luck hope you win.
Neil


----------



## davy_owen_88 (6 Jun 2007)

68 :wink:


----------



## Max Power (6 Jun 2007)

71 and counting


----------



## scroller frank (6 Jun 2007)

i voted


----------



## houtslager (6 Jun 2007)

74 got mine noe


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Jun 2007)

75 and counting....looks like you'll walk it Mailee

pete


----------



## The Welsh Workshop (6 Jun 2007)

Many thanks for your vote.

This shed has 76 votes 


All the best, Matthew.


----------



## mailee (6 Jun 2007)

WOW guys I am overwhelmed! Thanks for the votes. I thnk it nay be a breeze by the look of things but the competition runs until the end of July so there is time for the competition to gain pace yet. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## greggy (7 Jun 2007)

79 now mailee, come on guys get voting.


----------



## dunbarhamlin (7 Jun 2007)

81 and counting...


----------



## Jorden (8 Jun 2007)

86 votes now :lol: 

Dennis


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Jun 2007)

87 - hope the prize is a *BIG* shed - it's going to be some party \/ 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Losos (8 Jun 2007)

OK 

Thanks to Stix I was able to go direct to your shed and voted.

*It was on 88 votes and it said mine was vote No. 89 *so I presume *something must have happened in their computer *and you're now on *89 votes*.  

Like other have said I hope you win something really nice and if you do don't forget to tell us all about it.


----------



## Scott (8 Jun 2007)

90 :wink:


----------



## lurker (8 Jun 2007)

There another bloke with 90 votes.

Maybe he is cheating ( :shock: :shock: did i say that :shock: :shock: ) too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dunbarhamlin (8 Jun 2007)

Work pc - at 91 now.


----------



## lurker (8 Jun 2007)

Silly me!!    
Was looking for "Mailees shed". Only when I saw you lying down doing nowt did I realise which one was yours
anyway theres another vote.

You are well in the lead coz everyone else is not sad enough to cheat :lol: :lol:


----------



## mailee (8 Jun 2007)

lurker":1xyu57e2 said:


> Silly me!!
> Was looking for "Mailees shed". Only when I saw you lying down doing nowt did I realise which one was yours
> anyway theres another vote.
> 
> You are well in the lead coz everyone else is not sad enough to cheat :lol: :lol:


Dear me Lurker, accusing me of cheating I don't know :lol: I just asked a few friends to vote for my shed. I assume you did like it to vote for it.  Mind you it could be embarrasing if the closest is 12 votes couldn't it?


----------



## Woody Alan (8 Jun 2007)

94 now. I must admit I was really sceptical when I had a look, and I have to admit that when I did, I really did like it and decided it would be churlish not to vote  

Alan


----------



## tiler99 (8 Jun 2007)

Well i asked some friends off another forum to vote and i know at least 8 have done so :wink:


----------



## Slim (8 Jun 2007)

This is great, I might try posting my own 'Vote for Me' thread when it comes to the UKWorkshop competition. :wink:


----------



## JFC (8 Jun 2007)

99 now :wink:


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Jun 2007)

103 \/ 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## DomValente (9 Jun 2007)

Still rising 104

Dom


----------



## mel (9 Jun 2007)

105 votes  
couldnt see how many views


----------



## Lord Nibbo (9 Jun 2007)

Many thanks for your vote.

This shed has 108 votes 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wrightclan (10 Jun 2007)

112 now. \/ 

Brad


----------



## Newbie_Neil (11 Jun 2007)

Hi mailee

I'm sorry, but I've just realised that I voted for you whilst at home and also at work.

Can I please leave it to you to contact the organisers and inform them of my mistake? :lol: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2007)

:lol:


----------



## lurker (11 Jun 2007)

Cripes CHJ :shock: :shock: , you are to computers what Mailee is to routers :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 Jun 2007)

Obviously a collector :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2007)

and a couple more besides this one that are not in the den


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 Jun 2007)

Now you're gloating, Chas [-X 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## CHJ (11 Jun 2007)

Paul Chapman":38kdbk8d said:


> Now you're gloating, Chas [-X
> Cheers :wink:
> Paul


Makes up for a gloat that went wrong on me recently, will post elsewhere on the subject.


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Jun 2007)

121 :wink: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo (12 Jun 2007)

I've not looked, but when is the closing date? will they publish the winner?


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jun 2007)

Just got my vote now Mailee,122  
Paul.J.


----------



## mailee (12 Jun 2007)

It looks like the winner will be announced on July 9th to coincide with shed week. I assume they will anounce the winner on the website and in the magazine 'Shed' Last entries will be June 25th. At least some of the other votes are rising now, but none in the hundreds yet. :lol:


----------



## DomValente (13 Jun 2007)

Looks like we've been sussed, just tried to vote again and was told, this IP address has already voted.

Dom


----------



## mailee (13 Jun 2007)

Oh dear, rumbled Dom. :lol: It looks like I have some competition too as one of the sheds now has 83 votes! :shock:


----------



## DomValente (13 Jun 2007)

O.K. we need to vote from work computers, or friends computers, or computer shops, go in and ask for a demo, no, no get friends to vote e-mail, wait chain letter votes.........sorry, sorry got carried away.


----------



## Routermonster (13 Jun 2007)

I've voted Mailee - now 128.

Les


----------



## cutting42 (14 Jun 2007)

me too, now 131


----------



## caretaker (14 Jun 2007)

I have voted from home, work, friends and my sisters, plus I have asked other people as well.
I must admit, it is a nice building.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (14 Jun 2007)

I've got about 100 contacts in my address book and I would imagine 50 would be ok to vote, so just a short note in a mass email to explain what it's about and a link then bingo! :lol:

And this link takes you straight to the vote page for Mailee

http://www.readersheds.co.uk/readershed ... RESHED=413

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mailee (15 Jun 2007)

Looks like I might need them votes LN, I just noticed someone is winning with 156 votes in the pub shed section.  Will have to muster some more voters from somewhere. :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Jun 2007)

I'm voting as much as I can, Mailee - 145 now  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Jun 2007)

mailee":28qkxopa said:


> Looks like I might need them votes LN, I just noticed someone is winning with 156 votes in the pub shed section.  Will have to muster some more voters from somewhere. :lol:



I've got confirmation through emails that at least six have voted already 

\/


Come on everyone send this link to all your friends in your address book.

http://www.readersheds.co.uk/readershed ... RESHED=413 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Jun 2007)

Duplicate post deleted :roll:


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Jun 2007)

It's 165 to 164 to him at the moment Alan

Pete


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Jun 2007)

:shock: This is getting serious :shock: 

Worried  

Paul


----------



## wizer (15 Jun 2007)

This shed has been viewed 10718 times. 

i think this is proof enough that it's the best 'shed' on that site.

I have been voting on every PC I can get to. 

Good Luck mailee


----------



## Lord Nibbo (15 Jun 2007)

Bodrighy":2rw69zes said:


> It's 165 to 164 to him at the moment Alan
> 
> Pete


 Of course the sheds in a pub class, so everyone in the pub is voting 

I've just asked my son to do a mass vote as well, and asked if he would put the link to vote on his blog, he gets 100's of hits a day :lol:


----------



## llangatwgnedd (15 Jun 2007)

> Many thanks for your vote.
> 
> This shed has 176 votes



Dont forget, its my turn next. :wink:


----------



## DavidE (15 Jun 2007)

Vote cast (nice shed BTW)

David


----------



## Paul Chapman (17 Jun 2007)

186 now  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo (17 Jun 2007)

Paul Chapman":186m9lkb said:


> 186 now
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


 And the pub entry is still on 165, must have used up all their customers votes \/


----------



## caretaker (17 Jun 2007)

I have been looking at the sheds and gave it another go at voting, and it worked.
So all try again, ops did I say that.
190 votes, well done.


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 Jun 2007)

200 now \/ 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Vormulac (19 Jun 2007)

I've passed this on to a few like minded people, hopefully we'll see a few more hits soon


----------



## mailee (20 Jun 2007)

Oh my god I am being beaten again from the pub shed. He is ten in the lead now. Looks like I will have to mount a loudspeaker on my car and roam the streets, Shoud I wear a carnation do you think? :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Jun 2007)

Bit late with my vote today - 209 now  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (21 Jun 2007)

211  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## mrs. sliver (21 Jun 2007)

217!


----------



## mailee (21 Jun 2007)

How do you manage to vote each day paul? It won't let me vote on mine at all.  Thanks for the votes though....everyone.


----------



## Jake (21 Jun 2007)

It's probably based on IP addresses, so if you have a fixed IP address, you can only vote once.


----------



## mailee (21 Jun 2007)

Ah that probably explains it! thanks Jake. :roll:


----------



## Jake (21 Jun 2007)

There are all sorts of anonymous proxy servers you can surf through....


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Jun 2007)

mailee":nycyy8sj said:


> How do you manage to vote each day paul? It won't let me vote on mine at all.



Dunno - I just do it :? :? 

224 now   

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## shedhead (22 Jun 2007)

I CANT FIND YOUR SHED TO VOTE.
WHAT DO I DO TO GET YOUR SHED.


----------



## DomValente (22 Jun 2007)

Vote here Dermot
http://www.readersheds.co.uk/readershed ... RESHED=413
By the way, you've nicked my signature line :twisted: 

Dom


----------



## shedhead (22 Jun 2007)

GOT IT NOW 231 VOTES. I WILL TRY AND VOTE EACH DAY


----------



## shedhead (22 Jun 2007)

OOPS SORRY  
I WILL CHANGE IT. WHEN I JOINED FOURM I LOOKED UP SOME QUOTES AND THIS ONE SUITED HOW I WORK AND SUMMED UP WOOD TURNING JUST WRIGHT.


----------



## DomValente (22 Jun 2007)

No,No, don't change it, it's good to have someone that agrees with me.
We'll just have to avoid posting one after the other :lol: 

Dom


----------



## shedhead (22 Jun 2007)

Its cool i have got one with a similar message. :lol:


----------



## Jake (22 Jun 2007)

By the way, typing in capital letters is the equivalent of shouting on the net, I'm sure that isn't your intention, but it is how it is perceived.


----------



## Jake (22 Jun 2007)

Ah, you beat me to the caps lock key!


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Jun 2007)

236

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## shedhead (23 Jun 2007)

cant seem to do anything right these days !!!!!


----------



## wrightclan (23 Jun 2007)

Hey, anyone know what's going on? Suddenly today, you can't see the total votes for anyone. :-k 

Brad


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Jun 2007)

wrightclan":28dktrro said:


> Hey, anyone know what's going on? Suddenly today, you can't see the total votes for anyone. :-k



Just added my daily vote. It says that due to caching issues - whatever they are :? :? - and amount of traffic, the voting display has been disabled until shed week, but new votes are still being counted.

So keep on voting - this is more exciting than a general election. But, then again, most things are more exciting than a general election..... :lol: :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Gary M (24 Jun 2007)

3 more Mailee,
good luck mate.


----------



## Losos (25 Jun 2007)

Just voted again - message said it had recorded my vote even 'tho it's the same machine i used before :? 

Anyway, can't wait to see the results, musn't let that 'pub shed' lot win :lol:


----------



## shedhead (27 Jun 2007)

Voted again, votes are now 11300


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Jun 2007)

Voted again.

Shedhead, the figure of 11,300 refers to the number of views, not the number of votes.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## shedhead (29 Jun 2007)

I thought the number of votes had jumped quick.  
When is the winner announced.


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 Jun 2007)

It says voting is now over. Category winners will be announced on Monday and winner of Shed of the Year on Wednesday.

Got my fingers crossed for you Mailee  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (2 Jul 2007)

Looks like Mailee won the workshop category. See here and scroll down a bit http://www.shedblog.co.uk/readersheds/b ... s/shedweek

\/ \/ \/ 

The overall winner will be announced on Wednesday.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Newbie_Neil (2 Jul 2007)

Hi Mailee

Congratulations.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for Wednesday.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Lord Nibbo (2 Jul 2007)

:lol: \/ =D> =D> =D>


----------



## DomValente (2 Jul 2007)

Congratulations Mailee  

Dom


----------



## mailee (2 Jul 2007)

Hey thanks guys. It is all due to you guys on here after all. Can't thank you enough for all of the votes, it certainly did some good.  I also have my fingers crossed for Wednesday.  I just hope they don't wanT to take pictures of it if I win as it looks like a tip at the moment.


----------



## tiler99 (2 Jul 2007)

mailee":1xq3ggtk said:


> Hey thanks guys. It is all due to you guys on here after all. Can't thank you enough for all of the votes, it certainly did some good.  I also have my fingers crossed for Wednesday.  I just hope they don't wanT to take pictures of it if I win as it looks like a tip at the moment.




Well build another one and keep it clean, you have 2 days :wink:


----------



## shedhead (3 Jul 2007)

Well done Mailee. ccasion5: Hope you win on Wednesday.


----------



## mailee (4 Jul 2007)

Boo Hoo! Never came anywhere.  It was the Roman temple that won it followed by a Tardis and the third place was a hut built out of Oak. Still can't complain, I did win my catergory of best workshop. Good for a laugh. Thanks guys for voting we did all try hard.


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Jul 2007)

Sorry you didn't win the big prize, Mailee  Those judges obviously had no taste :lol: It was good fun though  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## DomValente (5 Jul 2007)

Hard luck Mailee.

Next year vee vill build a bigger shed........

Dom


----------



## Losos (5 Jul 2007)

Oh sorry to hear that Mailee  

Who would want to work in a Roman temple or a Tardis for that matter :lol: 

Still you won your group (Workshops) and it was a bit of fun for those of us who have to toil away in darkened sweatshops :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (5 Jul 2007)

This smells somewhat, why ask for the public to vote if judges are going to over rule what we voted for ](*,) it really does stink [-X


----------

